# October Photography Competition: Change



## tom_craggs (Oct 7, 2006)

Autumn is my favorite season - a time of such obvious change. It has also been a season which has been a time of major changes in my personal life and it got me thinking representations of change and development (not always progress) are all around us and I want photos this month to explore that theme.

I imagine there will be a little cross over with last months theme if you choose to show environmental changes associated with Autumn (first frosts, the only in Autumn sunsets etc) but change is also reflected in the many other areas of life. Images which reflect the passing of time and of age, photos showing creators of change (for example in the built environment - cranes), new beginnings, juxtaposistion rolleyes: ) of new and old, re-creation and renewal - in a word change. 

What does it mean to you?


The rules, as usual:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of October.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of November and ends on 3rd of November 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme - I'll Count the votes.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Thumbs will be here: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/oct06/ (thanks Mauvais)


----------



## mauvais (Oct 7, 2006)

The thumbs site should be ready for adding pictures - same as usual. If I've made any mistakes setting it up, just let me know.


----------



## Firky (Oct 7, 2006)

1] Change of Government


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice start riot sky...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is my first one.  The Oldway is not the new way  Taken at Oldway Mansions in Paignton Devon.

And my second one:- Times Change


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2006)

Double post


----------



## alef (Oct 8, 2006)

Well the main thing changing in my life is little nappies! I'll have to think of a tasteful way to photograph them...

Meanwhile, here's my first entry:
Change of era


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 8, 2006)

The Lower Turk's Head, Manchester.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 8, 2006)

(not an entry)


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 8, 2006)

Not a great interpretation of the theme, but here's my first submission anyway:

Turning a New Leaf


----------



## snadge (Oct 8, 2006)

my first entry, haven't been entering lately, laziness on my part I think....

http://www.pbase.com/image/68178553


----------



## portman (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's my first entry:

"Rusting away..."

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/SW14804g.html

The transformation of what was someone's beloved car, via the route of being stolen and trashed by joyriders, to a rusting wreck...change as a negative.

Shot on my old camera, an Olympus Camedia C720. Minimal tweaking in Photoshop - mainly upping the contrast and saturation a touch.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 8, 2006)

another one from the english riviera,
'change of scene',
http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/470/windows005copyct0.jpg


----------



## alef (Oct 8, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> another one from the english riviera,
> 'change of scene',
> http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/470/windows005copyct0.jpg



Nice image, kind of surrealist like a Magritte.


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 8, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Nice image, kind of surrealist like a Magritte.


Thanks. I knew it was a picture that had to be taken but getting the finished product was nowhere near as easy as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's my first entry, took it today at Harewood House in Leeds. Levels altered, converted to black and white. Photo not set up, taken as found.

1. Turned To Stone


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 9, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> another one from the english riviera,
> 'change of scene',
> http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/470/windows005copyct0.jpg



Really nice simple image Pavlik


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is my first entry this month - Skegness Pier


----------



## big eejit (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi everyone. Here's my first entry:

I remember when this was all fields...


----------



## Firky (Oct 9, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Here's my first entry:
> 
> I remember when this was all fields...


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 9, 2006)

Not an Entry

I said to Louloubelle that I'd show her the picture I took on hampstead which reminded me of last months entry.  I just came across it so here it is.
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/3500/hampstead1992ob0.jpg


----------



## H.Dot (Oct 11, 2006)

All taken at the Tate Modern recently... and all include reflections from glass windows, which...er... "changes" the image significantly (a poor interpretation of this month's rules, but hey...  )... hardly likely to attract many votes, but I like them anyway.

"Walking On Air" 
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j58/the947/tate1.jpg

"Adrenaline Rush I" http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j58/the947/tate1-1.jpg

"Adrenaline Rush II" http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j58/the947/tate2.jpg


----------



## H.Dot (Oct 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> another one from the english riviera,
> 'change of scene',
> http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/470/windows005copyct0.jpg




Nice, that sky looks Rothko-esque.


----------



## portman (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's the second entry...

Low tide

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/SeaWall241205_14.html

Entered because estuarine mudflats are subject to change twice daily as the tides ebb and flow...


----------



## zenie (Oct 11, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Here's the second entry...
> 
> Low tide
> 
> ...



Lovely colours!! 

Shame you cant view it full screen though!


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 11, 2006)

What colour *is* in this season?


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 12, 2006)

Another one from the archives. for my last entry I'll try and take something new.


Excuse me while I ........
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/706/img0155zm5.jpg


----------



## zenie (Oct 12, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Another one from the archives. for my last entry I'll try and take something new.
> 
> Excuse me while I .......
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/706/img0155zm5.jpg



Damn you I was gonna d osomething *similar* to that


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Damn you I was gonna d osomething *similar* to that


I was thinking about it only this morning... someone undressing  I would've needed a model though  

(Pavlik.. I thought you were a bloke for some reason)


----------



## hiccup (Oct 12, 2006)

Oops, only just seen this thread. Will sort out the thumbnails...soon.

Like the theme.


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 12, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I was thinking about it only this morning... someone undressing  I would've needed a model though
> 
> (Pavlik.. I thought you were a bloke for some reason)


Yep, I'm a bloke. That was a *coughs* friend of mine's clothes.

Sorry zenie. I was struggling to find any other pics for this month and I just came across that one.

how the hell do i do a link to the pic without the 'http://imageshack' stuff?
I've tried and failed 3 times now on that pic.


----------



## portman (Oct 12, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Lovely colours!!
> 
> Shame you cant view it full screen though!



Will get this issue sorted when the website gets a thorough re-design - possibly sometime between Xmas and New Year (if I'm not working).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## zenie (Oct 12, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm a bloke. That was a *coughs* friend of mine's clothes.
> 
> Sorry zenie. I was struggling to find any other pics for this month and I just came across that one.
> 
> ...



If you're using imageshack then you'll have to have that in your URL addrtess 

If you mean how do you get it to display then click on the button that looks like a globe and a link paste the URL in and when it's atually showing in your text window change the highlighted bit to what you want it to show 

like this I presume?

Dont worry - i never seem to get round to entering anyway


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 12, 2006)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> What colour *is* in this season?



Nicely done, I more than likely would have stepped on it before I saw it!


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 12, 2006)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> What colour *is* in this season?


That's wicked


----------



## hiccup (Oct 12, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> All taken at the Tate Modern recently... and all include reflections from glass windows, which...er... "changes" the image significantly (a poor interpretation of this month's rules, but hey...  )... hardly likely to attract many votes, but I like them anyway.
> 
> "Walking On Air"
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j58/the947/tate1.jpg
> ...



None of these links seem to work for me


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> None of these links seem to work for me



ditto


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, they worked the other day but aren't now.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 12, 2006)

Thumbs:

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/oct06/

(minus H.Dot's, cos the linkys no worky)


----------



## hiccup (Oct 12, 2006)

1) Triffic lights


----------



## zenie (Oct 12, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) Triffic lights



I like it!!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 12, 2006)

Winter is coming


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 12, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) Triffic lights


It's an interesting theme this month. It definitely forced me to think a lot more about my entries than previous months and I like not being sure what to expect when I look at someone else's either. 



e2a, thanks for the comments earlier too


----------



## Firky (Oct 14, 2006)

2] Change of Face


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 14, 2006)

alabaster retard


----------



## refugee (Oct 14, 2006)

Dusk


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Red Green Zoom

_had to drive to docklands for this I did say I would never go back!_

edit: Fuck just seen Thumbs nails [Hiccup] beat me


----------



## hiccup (Oct 15, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Red Green Zoom
> 
> _had to drive to docklands for this I did say I would never go back!_
> 
> edit: Fuck just seen Thumbs nails [Hiccup] beat me



Hee hee


----------



## oneflewover (Oct 15, 2006)

Bridlington Weather on the change


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2006)

1) - Vulcan remains
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/9352/lonevulcanbwpx5.jpg


----------



## big eejit (Oct 15, 2006)

Great pic, ddraig. A real sense of impending doom for that poor pub!

Here's my second entry - another traffic light related one:

Time for change


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Great pic, ddraig. A real sense of impending doom for that poor pub!
> 
> Here's my second entry - another traffic light related one:
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/88/270172253_fe46d5fc05.jpg



cheers,  liking your entry n all! 
rest of my pics from today of that pub here http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=181156


----------



## soulfluxzero (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice theme this month, hats off to tom!

First entry: Crayon & Concrete

http://static.flickr.com/103/270190150_395628b885_b.jpg

(smaller file): http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/270190150/

Erm quite hard to explain why but i'll give it a go. 
 On a simple scale, the photo shows change of colour in the form of crayon on concrete, almost like a tide or current. But the main reason i put it in there was because of what the stone and colour represent- obviously its impossible to tell, but the photo is a close up of the Berlin wall, which of course is one of the biggest symbols of change in the 20th Century. 
  I basically like the symbolism of freedom in paint and colour against the grey and opressive concrete, you know, like a tide of change or something. 
  And now i'm just rambling...
  Too abstract?


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 16, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Nice theme this month, hats off to tom!
> 
> First entry: Crayon & Concrete
> 
> ...



Not at all, love the colours in this one too, very intense. Perfect for the theme of course.


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

Change gear  , tenuous, but it was shot in October


----------



## hiccup (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Change of use  , tenuous, but it was shot in October



Nifty


----------



## Firky (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Change of use  , tenuous, but it was shot in October



I used to do that over skyscrapers


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

Oops I edited the title - seemed more appropriate.


----------



## zenie (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Change gear  , tenuous, but it was shot in October



I like a lot 

Just for fun value!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Change gear  , tenuous, but it was shot in October




Awesome Pic! I've always wanted to know how you actually do that with photos. Is it blending layers or cutting and pasting or something else? Will someone tell me? Thanks.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 16, 2006)

construction at dusk

this is the land at bishopsgate where the building site has been dormant for at least 5 years, if not more, because the land was to expensive to sell after they started building then went bust (iirc), the original building was due to be completed in 2001 but didn't really get any further than foundations and building began early this year.


----------



## zenie (Oct 16, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Awesome Pic! I've always wanted to know how you actually do that with photos. Is it blending layers or cutting and pasting or something else? Will someone tell me? Thanks.



I thought he was a quad?


----------



## Firky (Oct 16, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> construction at dusk



That's canny good actually


----------



## Hollis (Oct 16, 2006)

Holy Shite! I have only 14 days to get my act together!!!!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 16, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Awesome Pic! I've always wanted to know how you actually do that with photos. Is it blending layers or cutting and pasting or something else? Will someone tell me? Thanks.




there is more than one way of skinning a cat.


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Awesome Pic! I've always wanted to know how you actually do that with photos. Is it blending layers or cutting and pasting or something else? Will someone tell me? Thanks.



4 images layered on top of each other, adjusted so the backgrounds line up, then the backgrounds removed from the upper 3 layers using a feathered lasso.  Exposure differences taken care of with levels adjustments to blend the background remnants together.  Quite simple really, just takes a little bit of work.

Few othere examples here -> http://www.photo.net/photos/BennyBoy


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2006)

A feathered lasso, eh. There you go!!


----------



## Firky (Oct 16, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> A feathered lasso, eh. There you go!!



As featured in brokeback mountain


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 16, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> As featured in brokeback mountain




that was the film about them bummers werent it...


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG, what have I started?


----------



## zenie (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Few othere examples here -> http://www.photo.net/photos/BennyBoy



You have a fantastic portfolio


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks very much, I'm in the process of trying to build themed folders now rather than just a bunch of unrelated 'postcards'. It's a learning process, but a fun one.


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Thanks very much, I'm in the process of trying to build themed folders now rather than just a bunch of unrelated 'postcards'. It's a learning process, but a fun one.



without meaning to sound like a stalker the guy who told you to stop taking 'postcards' was subsequently banned (causeway pic, i'm from there orginally and thats as good a pic of the area as i have seen) - there is some amount of bad balls talked about photography and that site seems to attract them - 'i don't like this photograph because it doesn't tell us anything about the mood of the photographer' - bad weapons.

yer photies are class


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

I didn't notice he was banned, I did have some sympathies with what he was saying - but didn't gulp it all down: photo.net can be quite a bizarre place for n00bs like me.  Thanks for the compliments - feel like we're subverting the thread a little here...


----------



## Nina (Oct 16, 2006)

BennehBoi said:
			
		

> Change gear  , tenuous, but it was shot in October




really


----------



## BennehBoi (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Nina.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheers for the tutorial BennehBoi, i was starting to get nervous when zenie said you're a quad or you have four identical twins or something. And then the whole thing with the feathered lasso...yeesh, you people and your fertively creative minds- what next?!?
  Has to be said tho- nice portfolio!


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2006)

_was thinking of the Changing of guards. _but not going up to london.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 17, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _was thinking of the Changing of guards. _but not going up to london.



*steals idea*


----------



## zenie (Oct 17, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _was thinking of the Changing of guards. _but not going up to london.



Where do you live??


----------



## twister (Oct 19, 2006)

not strictly in theme, but

1. please sir, spare some change

and

symbol of change


----------



## soulfluxzero (Oct 19, 2006)

Second entry: Sun Stamp 

http://static.flickr.com/93/274119558_477d37a8c2_b.jpg

smaller file: http://www.flickr.com/photos/46279225@N00/274119558/

Sticking with abstract this month for some reason... It's a small dingy room in my house that's got a prison-style grill that the sun filters through during a certain time of the day. Photo shows the natural changing of the day alongside changes in light and darkness.
  (Photo also shows i've got some serious cobweb cleaning to be done.)


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 19, 2006)

Another one from the same series. 
On reflection, I prefer this to my last entry.

'Rose'
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/273/img0110qw6.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2006)

Updated thumbnails


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 20, 2006)

That page with the thumbnails on knows more about when I took my pics and the settings etc than i do


----------



## hiccup (Oct 20, 2006)

We have the technology


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 20, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> We have the technology


that's freaky  
why doesnt it do it for all the pics though?


----------



## big eejit (Oct 20, 2006)

It reads the info from the photo's EXIF data. Some image progs strip this data out. For example if you use "Save for web" in Photoshop it strips the EXIF data to reduce file size.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 20, 2006)

Bibble's batch conversion gizmo has that as an option too.


----------



## Firky (Oct 21, 2006)

3]Change of State

(Can't think of a good title!)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> That page with the thumbnails on knows more about when I took my pics and the settings etc than i do



In Photoshop Elements look in File and click on File Info.  You will then see the first of 3 windows of exif data.  I imagine it is similar in Photoshop proper.  In ACDsee the exif data can be accessed from File and selecting Properties.  Similarly in Picasa (which is free to download from Google) you can click on Picture/Properties to see the exif details.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 22, 2006)

ive not had time to take new ones as im heading off to india and cambodia on tuesday morning, so here's my two entries

Ransacked

We have a dream


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2006)

My third entry this month:-

Change Lane!

Hocus


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 23, 2006)

crap, I just noticed that my pic is almost the same as refugees... that'll teach me to not look at the pictures..... nevermind eh...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2006)

...and I've just noticed that snadge's first entry is what I was taking photos of on Saturday


----------



## Jangla (Oct 23, 2006)

Entry 1:
From tiny acorns...
Slight unsharp mask, nothing more.


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2006)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Entry 1:
> From tiny acorns...



looks like a little willy! hehe

(sorry)


----------



## Jangla (Oct 23, 2006)

Entry 2:
The tides they are a changing
Alternative title: Local buoy in the photograph 

Edit: Just realised I should have told you what I've done with the pic!
Cut out the buoys onto another layer, turned the background B&W and applied some general levels and unsharp adjustments.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 23, 2006)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Entry 2:
> The tides they are a changing
> Alternative title: Local buoy in the photograph




Oooh that's lovely.

I'm afraid the pun means you're disqualified though


----------



## lighterthief (Oct 23, 2006)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Entry 2:
> The tides they are a changing
> Alternative title: Local buoy in the photograph


That's actually rather beautiful.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 23, 2006)

October Shadows


----------



## Jangla (Oct 23, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Oooh that's lovely.
> 
> I'm afraid the pun means you're disqualified though


You jest, surely


----------



## Jangla (Oct 23, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> That's actually rather beautiful.


Thank you  

Looks better full size but I can't find a site that will host it at 3008 x 2008


----------



## jiggajagga (Oct 23, 2006)

First time I've done this so I hope it works.

Sums up the change from Summer to winter rather nicely I think. Taken 23rd Oct North Staffs.

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/jaggajigga/P1010009.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Oct 23, 2006)

Jangla said:
			
		

> You jest, surely



 


(it really is a lovely image)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 23, 2006)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> First time I've done this so I hope it works.
> 
> Sums up the change from Summer to winter rather nicely I think. Taken 23rd Oct North Staffs.
> 
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o34/jaggajigga/P1010009.jpg



Nice hips 

Rugosas are great ...


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2006)

They taste good too!


----------



## Nina (Oct 23, 2006)

my first entry. tick tick tick....

*the 558*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/45826522/in/set-1001236/


----------



## Nina (Oct 25, 2006)

my second entry:

*autumn shade*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/269243927/


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm going to be abroad until the evening of 30th, and busy on the 31st, so if anyone fancies helping out with the thumbnails, please pm mauvais, alef, bosky or me for log in details.

Thanknyoo


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 25, 2006)

Nina I love that conker and the way you have lit it and given it a plain background.  I hope it didn't really hit you on the head, those spikes look nasty.


----------



## Nina (Oct 25, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Nina I love that conker and the way you have lit it and given it a plain background.  I hope it didn't really hit you on the head, those spikes look nasty.




It did! Luckily I had an umbrella  

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2006)

Two from me (the third was totally out of focus ):

1 - Gears

2 - Ice

I know snadge has already entered one pretty much the same... but sod it, I spent time taking the picture and getting it printed


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I'm going to be abroad until the evening of 30th, and busy on the 31st, so if anyone fancies helping out with the thumbnails, please pm mauvais, alef, bosky or me for log in details.
> 
> Thanknyoo



Just bumping this cos I'm orf for the weekend. If anyone could help out that'd be great


----------



## hiccup (Oct 26, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Two from me (the third was totally out of focus ):
> 
> 1 - Gears
> ...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I'm going to be abroad until the evening of 30th, and busy on the 31st, so if anyone fancies helping out with the thumbnails, please pm mauvais, alef, bosky or me for log in details.
> 
> Thanknyoo


I would, but I'm out on the 30th and 31st... hmmm I guess I could do the last few when I got home on the 31st... is it quite easy?


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 26, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> 1 - Gears
> D


being on dial up atm, it was quite interesting wondering what was going on in that picture as it slowly unfolded. I thought it was a futuristic city for a while.... 

(but I am stoned)


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 26, 2006)

hehe.. I want to see it on dial up now


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 26, 2006)

Last one. 

October Colours


----------



## Nina (Oct 26, 2006)

nice concepts Biddlybee

I think I'd have preferred the 'ice' shot on a clear plate - give more contrast and emphasis.


----------



## lighterthief (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's my three:

East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006
British Land, Bishopsgate #1, 2006
British Land, Bishopsgate #2, 2006


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 26, 2006)

"Change Bloody Change"

http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/2852/00266tj2.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 26, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Here's my three:
> 
> East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006
> British Land, Bishopsgate #1, 2006
> British Land, Bishopsgate #2, 2006



Unique feel to all of these, love the first.


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 26, 2006)

"Change Sandy Change"
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3034/00005bp2.jpg

"Margate Shanty Town"
http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00265oi5.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 26, 2006)

Not as relevant to the theme as many of the others this month and I have no excuse as I set it but all the same...l have always loved the changing skies in Autumn and how unique the light is at this time of year. This sky told me winter was just around the corner. 

Sunset over Loch Garry

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/270374025/


----------



## snorbury (Oct 26, 2006)

red thing


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 27, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> I think I'd have preferred the 'ice' shot on a clear plate - give more contrast and emphasis.


Same here, but had to work with what I had


----------



## lighterthief (Oct 27, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Unique feel to all of these, love the first.


Thanks, that was a bit of a lucky shot from the top deck of fast-moving bus!


----------



## Nina (Oct 27, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Here's my three:
> 
> East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006
> British Land, Bishopsgate #1, 2006
> British Land, Bishopsgate #2, 2006



Have to echo Tom here. Very nice. I love the first, especailly since I'm sitting in Hackney right now..

and the colours of the last. Brilliant.

Well done.


----------



## Nina (Oct 27, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Same here, but had to work with what I had




fair do


----------



## Nina (Oct 27, 2006)

My third entry. Not like my usual stuff but I liked the opportunism of it... 

*basketballers in hijab*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/216993500/in/set-997513/


----------



## mauvais (Oct 28, 2006)

1. Seasons Pass


----------



## portman (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's my last entry:

Autumn's passage...

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/dam_oct06_20.html

Shot in Vondelpark, Amsterdam last week on a misty morning - would have been an ideal entry for last month's competition, but there you go...

Minimal tweaking in Photoshop Elements to make ever so slight adjustments to the colour (nudging up the saturation a touch).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 28, 2006)

first entry, an old one

http://www.photo-sight.co.uk/index.php?s=y&id=gallery__weather


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 29, 2006)

I've not had much time to think about the competition this month, however I had yet another interesting overseas visitor today and as she was so kind as to visit I took a photo of her.  

Triumph of the Alien Predator

Then I put her in a specimen jar to send to Cambridge University tomorrow.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 29, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> What is it?




It's a Harlequin ladybird (Harmonia axyridis)
Bigger and with bigger appetites than our own smaller ladybirds 
They eat loads of aphids but then when they're finished they eat british ladybirds, butterflies, lacewings and other beneficial insects.  Our own ladybirds are facing extinction because of them 

http://www.ladybird-survey.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/H_axyridis.htm

There were loads of them on my windowsill today 

loads of photos here 
http://www.ladybird-survey.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/rogues.htm

and here (not entries, just shots I took today to keep a record of these horrible creatures)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/loulou777/ladybird.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/loulou777/karukul003.jpg


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2006)

That sucks. Fly away, fly away. fly away home ladybird. your house is on fire and your children are gone, all but ann. who crept under the frying pan. 

We call the red ones dowdy-cows up in northumberland and the rhyme changes too. Dowdy cow, dowdy cow, ride away yem, ya hoose is aal bornt, and y bairns are deed.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2006)

*countdown to demolition*

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/1416/demolitionhh5.jpg


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 29, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> That sucks. Fly away, fly away. fly away home ladybird. your house is on fire and your children are gone, all but ann. who crept under the frying pan.
> 
> We call the red ones dowdy-cows up in northumberland and the rhyme changes too. Dowdy cow, dowdy cow, ride away yem, ya hoose is aal bornt, and y bairns are deed.



poor dowdy-cows


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 29, 2006)

Loulobelle

That picture of a ladybird is good even if the creature itself is not good news.  It certainly represents 'change' if the invaders are allowed to destroy our native ladybirds.

I have a vested interest in this topic because I like the look of ladybirds and used to collect images and tasteful 3D representations of them.  The ladybird is a sort of personal symbol to me.  I have added your gif to my personal collection which officially I closed a few years ago to stop being presented with naff gifts, by well-meaning relatives.

Strangely I have never photographed one, however now with my new camera and its remarkable macro facility I might dig around under the nearest Pampas Grass plant to see what I can find.

Save the British ladybird.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 29, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Loulobelle
> 
> That picture of a ladybird is good even if the creature itself is not good news.  It certainly represents 'change' if the invaders are allowed to destroy our native ladybirds.
> 
> ...



There's another one here
http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/69351259/original

I've got loads more too

could probably sort you out with a mahoosive sceensaver if you like 

I'm working hard right now but can sort it out in a couple of days is you like 

also, whether you find native or invasive species I know that the people at the London ladybird survey would love to receive photos, along with a post code of where you took them (see earlier link)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 29, 2006)

louloubelle 

I see I have a hideous typo in my original post.  (Incriminating evidence removed) I have edited it but would appreciate it if you could edit your quote.  It makes me look like a particularly inarticulate teenager writing.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 29, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> louloubelle
> 
> I see I have a hideous typo in my original post.  I put 'are ladybirds' when I meant to put 'our'.  I have edited it but would appreciate it if you could edit your quote.  It makes me look like a particularly inarticulate teenager writing.



done. 
I din't even notice and am the queen of typos 

anyway.

back to the competition


----------



## chooch (Oct 29, 2006)

Three from Seville and environs:
Cadiz, Triana 1, and Triana2


----------



## ICB (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, lots of really stunning images, I feel a bit overawed and very amateurish.

Anyway, these are snaps from a family walk on a gloomy day at the weekend. 

Gorse (resized, no edits)

Life and Death (resized, greyscaled)

Decaying Tree (resized, no edits)


----------



## snadge (Oct 30, 2006)

my second entry

http://www.pbase.com/image/69415515


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 30, 2006)

Ho hum


----------



## snadge (Oct 30, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Ho hum




well the light is a changing and so is she


----------



## chooch (Oct 30, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Here's my three:


Blimey. They're good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I'm going to be abroad until the evening of 30th, and busy on the 31st, so if anyone fancies helping out with the thumbnails, please pm mauvais, alef, bosky or me for log in details.
> 
> Thanknyoo






			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I would, but I'm out on the 30th and 31st... hmmm I guess I could do the last few when I got home on the 31st... is it quite easy?



Is anyone doing these? I still don't mind, but have no idea how to... are there instructions somewhere?


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 31, 2006)

I was gonna do some pics of the water mains being revamped, but didn't get time....


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 31, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Is anyone doing these? I still don't mind, but have no idea how to... are there instructions somewhere?



I don't mind chatting to you to give you an idea...or do it in the meantime if noone else has.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 31, 2006)

*For the Luuuuurve of jeeebus!!!11*




			
				boskysquelch said:
			
		

> or do it in the meantime if noone else has.



please please could people provide a Staitc URL with Flucker accounts...it's a real workflow bore to try an chuff em out to get Gallery to load'em

short version...with Flickr please would you Right Click>Properties the Image you want showing.

Ta! X


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 31, 2006)

theres a few that dunt work...that I'll try in a bit...will do the titles in a mo...


----------



## Firky (Oct 31, 2006)

Flickr's shite, aye. I could love it, if didn't find it intensely annoying. Reminds me of some people I know 

ITS ONLY A PUPPET!


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 31, 2006)

My camera is broke   so these are some old ones. 

Ireland has changed hugely in the last decades so  for the first two I've choosen pictures that capture that change.

GPO and Gama Worker
This shows the GPO in Dublin, site of the Easter Rising (old Dublin) and some striking Turkish workers (new Dublin).



Remember 1916
This is a house on Moore Street, round the corner from the GPO. After the rising, some of the volunteers escaped via this house which is now marked for demolition. Moore St was an old dublin market street. Now the old women and on the traders stalls have been joined by chinese and african shops. Again, new and old Dublin. Remembering the Past, destroying the past. Times change.


Tempus Fugit


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Age

look a bit to bleached out


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I don't mind chatting to you to give you an idea...or do it in the meantime if noone else has.


bosky.. I just got home and need to go straight to bed (not v.well).. will you show me for Nov though?


----------



## alef (Oct 31, 2006)

Last minute entry! I've been trying to think of how to represent change, figure this represents something that hasn't always been so public:
Catholic transvestites


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 1, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> bosky..



is a naughty bwoi...I've just spent the evening watching Firefly.  

Tomorrows I'll try to finish.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 1, 2006)

*finished.*

October PhotoComp : Change


*please let me know if there are any errors/missing entries.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 1, 2006)

any missing ? are we starting Voting now ?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 1, 2006)

> Voting starts on 1st of November and ends on 3rd of November 2006.



Am I missing _something_?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 1, 2006)

1.  I remember when this was all fields... - big eejit
2.  Seasons Pass - mauvis
3.  Low tide - portman


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Catholic transvestites - Alef
2. Ransacked - Barking Mad
3. Change gear - Bennehboi


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 1, 2006)

1. rusting away-portman. theres something about this that i like. not sure what.
2. ransacked- barking mad. reminded me of places i used to live  
3. autumns passage-portman. I would have made this my number one if that dude hadn't been in it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 1, 2006)

I am having trouble deciding on this one.  I have reduced it to eleven at the moment.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok here we go:

1. The tides they are a changing -Jangla

2. Decaying Tree -ICB

3. From tiny acorns... - Jangla


----------



## ICB (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow thanks HE 

Ummmm....

Change of State - Firky
Turning a New Leaf - Tricky Skills
Triana 1 - chooch


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 1, 2006)

1. East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - lighterthief
2. Triana 1 - chooch 
3. Life and Death - ICB

Highly commended, in no particular order
autumn shade - Nina
Ransacked - Barking_Mad
Entry 1 - snadge

well done everyone


----------



## Madusa (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Life and Death - ICB (That kid is just too darnit cute!!!)
2. East London Line Extension, Hackney 2006 - lighterthief
3. Change of Face - riot sky.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> October PhotoComp : Change
> 
> 
> *please let me know if there are any errors/missing entries.


You're a star bosky... will look and vote in a bit.


----------



## portman (Nov 1, 2006)

This was a tough one to vote on, believe me! Finally settled on the choice below:

1/ Times Change - Hocus Eye
An interesting portrayal of suburban change 

2/ basketballers in hijab - Nina
Interesting shot capturing social change

3/ The tides they are a changing - Jangla
I picked this beacuse it is the kind of shot I love taking!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## big eejit (Nov 1, 2006)

1. construction at dusk - tribal_princess
2. British Land, Bishopsgate #2, 2006 - lighterthief
3. Vulcan remains - ddraig


----------



## chooch (Nov 1, 2006)

1. lighterthief- East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006
2. soulflux- Crayon & Concrete
3. barking mad- ransacked

I also loved pavlik- rose, tricky skills- turning a new leaf , sovietpop- remember 1916 and big eejit- I remember when this was all fields...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2006)

1. What colour is in this season - Chorlton
2. Times Change - Hocus Eye
3. From Tiny Acorns - Jangla


----------



## Jangla (Nov 2, 2006)

1. Construction at dusk - tribal_princess
2. I remember when this was all fields - big eejit
3. Tempus fugit - sovietpop


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2006)

*1] Age - dyslexic1*

Nice n autumny with good DoF, not too low and not too high. (what was it? F8?)

*2] Construction at dusk - teeps*

Really pretty colours in the sky and good composition.

*3]  Rusting away - portman 
*
Stong vivid colours, thinking along the same line as myself, and one that doesn't rely on nature to make it look purdy!


----------



## Skim (Nov 2, 2006)

1. big eejit: i rermber when this was all fields

2. sovietpop: remember 1916

3. nina: the 558


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2006)

double post - f'ing wireless


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 2, 2006)

I are gonna votez for...

bishopsgate 2 - lightertheif

turning a new leaf - triky skillz

change of scene - pavlik


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 2, 2006)

Cheers for the thumbnails boskysquelch.

I'm voting for:

1. Change Lane! - Hocus Eye
2. Triana 1 - Chooch
3. Ransacked - Barking Mad


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

1.  "Change Bloody Change" - Dhimmi
2.  "Catholic transvestites" - alef
3.  "Autumn's passage..." - portman


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2006)

*voting time!*

I found this month really tricky but great to see such a variety of interpretations.

My votes go to:

1) Change Gear - BennehBoi

2) Rusting Away - Portman

3) East london Line Extension Hackney 2006 - Lighterthief.

In fact I liked all lighterthief's shots.

Others to mention that were great shots but didn't quite fit the theme for me were:

Ransacked - Barking Mad
Margate Shanty Town - Dhimmi

and Chooch, haven't seen you in the comp before? but all your shots were beautiful. Really stunning. 

Well done everyone. Bring on next month


----------



## chooch (Nov 2, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> and Chooch, haven't seen you in the comp before? but all your shots were beautiful. Really stunning.


Thanks.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 2, 2006)

1) East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - lighterthief

2) What colour *is* in this season? - Chorlton

3) alabaster retard - tribal_princess

Also very much liked...

Triana 1 - chooch 
Time for change - big eejit
construction at dusk - tribal_princess 
autumn shade - Nina


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 2, 2006)

1: Ransacked - Barking_Mad
2: East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - lighterthief
3: Triana 1 - chooch

Also really liked: construction at dusk - tribal_princess;  Rusting away - portman;  Change of State - firky;  Change Lane! - Hocus Eye;  Autumn's passage... - portman


----------



## aurora green (Nov 2, 2006)

1, Time for Change - big eejit
2, East London line extention- lighter thief
3, Catholic Transvestites - Alef


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 2, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> *3]  Rusting away - portman
> *
> Stong vivid colours, thinking along the same line as myself, and one that doesn't rely on nature to make it look purdy!



Rust is Nature's way of saying "Give me back my iron"


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 2, 2006)

1 The tides they are a changing - Jangla
   striking composition...
2 East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - lighterthief
   nice sprawling feel
3 Triana 1 - chooch
  hazy and thought provoking image

well done!


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 2, 2006)

1; Lower Turks Head Manchester- Nikkormat
2; Rusting away - portman
3; Weather - Robster970


----------



## alef (Nov 2, 2006)

*1 Ransacked - Barking_Mad 
2 Cadiz - chooch
3 Remember 1916 - sovietpop
*
Also liked:
Life and Death - ICB
Triffic lights - hiccup
East London Line Extension - lighterthief


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 2, 2006)

You should upgrade to a radiogram.




			
				firky said:
			
		

> f'ing wireless


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 2, 2006)

1) Red Green Zoom - thedyslexic1
2) "Change Bloody Change" - Dhimmi
3) Life and Death - ICB


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 2, 2006)

I vote for:

1. Change Lane! - Hocus Eye

2. Triana2 - chooch

3. I remember when this was all fields... - big eejit


(4. change of scene - Pavlik)


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 2, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> (4. change of scene - Pavlik)


do i get half a point for that?


----------



## refugee (Nov 3, 2006)

1 construction at dusk - tribal_princess
2 Decaying Tree - ICB
3 Tempus Fugit - sovietpop

coming close:
Ice - BiddlyBee 
Rusting away - portman


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2006)

Great pics as ever so it was another tough call, but here's my choices:

1. Triana2 - chooch
2 East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - lighterthief
3 Ransacked - Barking_Mad


----------



## cesare (Nov 3, 2006)

1) The tides they are a changing - Jangla
2) Triana1 - chooch
3) Change of Scene - Pavlik

I also really like: East London Line Extension, alabaster retard, Catholic transvestites, Change of Government and several others but then I get into the realms of long lists so I'll stop.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 3, 2006)

Have you decided on a November theme yet?  With the supurb quality of light atm, I should maybe like to make the most of it this weekend.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 3, 2006)

It's decided by who ever wins. Last day of voting today.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 3, 2006)

I am in london for a couple of days this weekend but I will be able to track down internet access somewhere to count the votes no doubt.


----------



## tastebud (Nov 3, 2006)

1) Autumn's Passage - Portman
2) Change Gear - BennehBoi
3) What colour is in this season? - Chorlton


----------



## twister (Nov 3, 2006)

1. Ransacked - Barking_Mad 
2. Change Gear - BennehBoi
3. Ice - BiddlyBee


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2006)

difficult one...

1) Change of Government - riot sky

2) I remember when this was all fields... - big eejit

3) What colour *is* in this season? - Chorlton

also really liked 
Triumph of the Alien Predator - Louloubelle
"Change Bloody Change" - Dhimmi
Gears - BiddlyBee
autumn shade - Nina
We have a dream - Barking_Mad 
Change of era - alef
Red Green Zoom - thedyslexic1
Entry 1 - snadge
and
Rusting away - portman
phew!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello from Hyderabad! I've just had a quick glance at the voting and ive noticed some/quite a few kind people have voted for my 'Ransacked' entry. Thanks   If I win I will pick a subject but you might have to wait a day or two before I check the net again.  Just so you know im actually keeping track all these miles away!

Namaste!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 3, 2006)

My votes

1. Low Tide - Portman
2. Change gear - BennehBoi 
3. Catholic transvestites - alef


----------



## chooch (Nov 3, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Hello from Hyderabad! I've just had a quick glance at the voting and ive noticed some/quite a few kind people have voted for my 'Ransacked' entry.


Because it's a corker.


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 3, 2006)

1. low tide portman
2. gears biddy bee (very smart idea)
3. I remember when this was all fields big eegit


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2006)

East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - lighterthief
Ransacked - Barking_Mad
Catholic transvestites - alef


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 3, 2006)

autumn passage
rusting away
i remember when this was all fields


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 4, 2006)

right well done everybody some lovely photos again. Totalled these up at Kings Cross Station so as soon as I get into the warm I will put down the full results but this months winner is.....

east london line extension, hackney, 2006 - lighterthief with 23 pts

congratulations i really liked this shot and it fitted the theme well. Back later when not paying £1 for 15mins...


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice one lighterthief


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## cesare (Nov 4, 2006)

Grats lighterthief  

Cheers to bosky for the thumbnnails too and tom for totalling


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 4, 2006)

Woot!

Thanks peeps - esp boskysquelch, Tom for the theme and counting, and of course everyone who entered and voted  

<does happy dance>

I do have a theme for the November competition but will have to post it a bit later, I have to dash out right now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats matey  

Make November's a good'un - I plan on using it in order to make myself get out with my camera


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Make November's a good'un - I plan on using it in order to make myself get out with my camera



I think the theme is going to be 'hoodies'.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2006)

firky said:
			
		

> I think the theme is going to be 'hoodies'.


----------



## alef (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats, lighterthief, well deserved!

Usually I like more open and less specific themes, but I'm not sure _Changes_ completely worked. It wasn't a bad theme, just perhaps a bit too vague. Though, as always, there were many great entries...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 4, 2006)

Alef

'Twas _Change _not _Changes_, the former is more open than the latter.  I think the more open the topic the more variety of responses it can elicit.  This is good for the viewer of the competition if a bit more difficult to make judgements.


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 4, 2006)

I liked the theme because it meant I had to put a bit of effort into it.
congrats lighterthief.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 4, 2006)

Well done lighterthief. Very striking pic.


----------



## portman (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations lighterthief - a striking and interesting image. Had the same kind of feel as some of those early 19th century images of massive railway/canal construction projects.

Looking forward to the November theme...


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 4, 2006)

Portman- exactly what I thought. Well won mate.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 5, 2006)

chooch said:
			
		

> Because it's a corker.




Thanks.

Well done lighterthief, great photo


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 5, 2006)

oddly, as with Alef, I struggled with my own theme. It came very much from thoughts that were going thoruhg my hgead in recent months...rather than becuase I had planned that it might result in really good photos...not a great admission but I agree I am not entirly sure it worked as a theme, as Alef alluded to open is different from vague, but I thought there were some great photos.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd say 'broad' rather than 'vague' and none the worse for that.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2006)

Big cheerses to bosky for stepping into the thumbnail breach. You, sir, are a gentleman.

Sorry I didn't manage to vote. Have hardly been near a computer for almost a week.

And congratulations to lighterthief. Great shot.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2006)

hiccup rocks


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Big cheerses to bosky for stepping into the thumbnail breach. You, sir, are a gentleman.



_no problemo mes amigos!_


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 6, 2006)

Right, full results, finally I have had time ot sit down at a machine for a while...again well done everybody. 

East London Line Extension, Hackney, 2006 - Lighterthief – 23
Ransacked – barking mad  – 21
Change gear – Bennehboi - 14
I remember when this was all fields – big eejit – 13
Construction at dusk – tribal_princess - 11
Tides they are a’ changin’ – Jangla – 10
Triana 1 – Chooch – 9
Rusting away – Portman – 8
What colour *is* this season? – Chorlton – 8
Low tide – Portman – 7
Cathlolic transvestites – alef – 7
Change Lane! – Hocus Eye – 6
Autumns Passage – Portman – 5
Change bloody change – dhimmi – 5
Times change – hocus eye - 5
Life and Death – IC – 5
British land, Bishopsgate #2 2006 – Lighterthief - 5 
Triana 2 – chooch – 5
Decaying tree – ICB – 4
Turning a new leaf – Tricky Skills – 4 
Age - thedyslexic1 – 3
Remember 1916 – sovietpop – 3
Time for change – big eejit – 3
Lower turks head manchester – 3
Red, gree, zoom - thedyslexic1 – 3
Change of government – riot sky – 3
Change of state – firky – 3
Cadiz – chooch – 2
Change of scene – pavlik – 2
Tempus fugit – sovietpop – 2 
Crayon and concrete – soulflux – 2
Basketballers in hijab – nina – 2
From tiny acorns – jangla – 2
Seasons pass – mauvis – 2
Change of face – riot sky – 1
Vulcan remains – ddraig – 1
The 558 – nina – 1
Alabaster retard – tribal_princess – 1
Weather – robster970 – 1
Ice – biddlybee - 1


----------



## alef (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, it was close with Barking Mad nearly winning. Also, a lot of entries received votes. 

Cheers for counting and typing that up, Tom!

The editor will have the updated winners' page up soon...


----------



## ICB (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice work Tom and bosky

Congratulations lighterthief

and thanks to everyone who voted for one of mine, well pleased with 9 votes in total for my first time


----------



## BennehBoi (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats lighterthief, cracking photo.  I'm surprised I came third considering the VERY tenous link   Cheers to everyone who voted.


----------

